# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  اتفاقية بشأن وضع الأشخاص عديمي الجنسية

## هيثم الفقى

اتفاقية بشأن وضع الأشخاص عديمي الجنسية

اعتمدها في 28 أيلول/سبتمبر 1954 مؤتمر مفوضين دعا إلي عقده المجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي بقراره 526 ألف (د-17) المؤرخ في 26 نيسان/أبريل 1954
تاريخ بدء النفاذ: 6 حزيران/يونيه 1960، وفقا لأحكام المادة 39
الديباجة
إن الأطراف السامين المتعاقدين،
إذ يضعون في اعتبارهم أن ميثاق الأمم المتحدة والإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان الذي أقرته الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة، يوم 10 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1948، قد أكدا مبدأ وجوب تمتع جميع البشر، دون تمييز، بالحقوق والحريات الأساسية،
وإذ يضعون في اعتبارهم أن منظمة الأمم المتحدة قد برهنت في عدة مناسبات علي اهتمامها البالغ بالأشخاص عديمي الجنسية وحاولت جهدها أن تضمن لعديمي الجنسية أوسع ممارسة ممكنة لهذه الحقوق والحريات الأساسية،
وإذ يضعون في اعتبارهم أن الاتفاقية الخاصة بوضع اللاجئين، المعقودة يوم 28 تموز/يوليه 1951، لا تشمل من عديمي الجنسية إلا أولئك الذين هم لاجئون في الوقت نفسه، وأن هناك كثيرين من عديمي الجنسية لا تنطبق عليهم تلك الاتفاقية،
وإذ يرون أن من المستحسن تنظيم وضع عديمي الجنسية وتحسينه باتفاق دولي،
وقد اتفقوا علي الأحكام التالية:

الفصل الأول: أحكام عامة
المادة 1
تعريف مصطلح "عديم الجنسية"
1. لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية، يعني مصطلح "عديمي الجنسية"، الشخص الذي لا تعتبره أية دولة مواطنا فيها بمقتضى تشريعها.
2. لا تنطبق هذه الاتفاقية:
"1" علي الأشخاص الذين يتمتعون حاليا بحماية أو مساعدة توفرها لهم هيئة من هيئات الأمم المتحدة أو وكالة من وكالاتها غير مفوضية الأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين، ما استمروا يتمتعون بالحماية أو المساعدة المذكورة،
"2" علي الأشخاص الذين تعتبر السلطات المختصة في البلد الذي اتخذوه مكانا لإقامتهم أن لهم من الحقوق وعليهم من الواجبات ما يلازم حمل الجنسية ذلك البلد،
3. علي الأشخاص الذين تتوفر دواع جدية للاعتقاد بأنهم:
(أ) ارتكبوا جريمة ضد السلام أو جريمة حرب أو جريمة ضد الإنسانية، بالمعني الذي تقصده الصكوك الدولية الموضوعة للنص علي أحكام بشأن هذه الجرائم،
(ب) ارتكبوا جريمة جسيمة غير سياسية خارج بلد إقامتهم قبل قبولهم فيه،
(ج) ارتكبوا أفعالا مضادة لمقاصد ومبادئ الأمم المتحدة.
المادة 2
التزامات عامة
علي كل شخص عديم الجنسية، إزاء البلد الذي يوجد فيه، واجبات تفرض عليه بوجه خاص أن ينصاع لقوانينه وأنظمته وأن يتقيد بالتدابير المتخذة فيه لصيانة النظام العام.
المادة 3
عدم التمييز
تطبق الدول المتعاقدة أحكام هذه الاتفاقية علي عديمي الجنسية دون تمييز من حيث العنصر أو الدين أو بلد المنشأ.
المادة 4
الدين
تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية الموجودين داخل أراضيها معاملة توفر لهم علي الأقل ذات الرعاية الممنوحة لمواطنيها علي صعيد حرية ممارسة شعائرهم الدينية وحرية توفير التربية الدينية لأولادهم.
المادة 5
الحقوق الممنوحة بمعزل عن هذه الاتفاقية
لا يعتبر أي حكم في هذه الاتفاقية مخلا بأية حقوق أو مزايا تمنحها دولة متعاقدة لعديمي الجنسية بمعزل عن هذه الاتفاقية.
المادة 6
عبارة "في نفس الظروف"
لأغراض هذه الاتفاقية، تعني عبارة "في نفس الظروف" ضمنا، أن علي عديمي الجنسية من أجل التمتع بحق ما، أن يستوفي كافة المتطلبات التي تقتضي من الفرد العادي للتمتع بهذا الحق (ولا سيما تلك المتعلقة بمدة أو شروط المكوث والإقامة) لو لم يكن عديم الجنسية، باستثناء تلك التي تحول طبيعتها دون استيفاء عديم الجنسية لها.
المادة 7
الإعفاء من المعاملة بالمثل
1. حيثما لا تنص هذه الاتفاقية علي معاملة عديمي الجنسية معاملة أفضل، تعاملهم الدولة المتعاقدة معاملتها للأجانب عامة.
2. يتمتع جميع عديمي الجنسية، بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات علي إقامتهم، بالإعفاء، علي أرض الدول المتعاقدة، من شرط المعاملة التشريعية بالمثل.
3. تواصل كل دولة متعاقدة منح عديمي الجنسية الحقوق والمزايا التي كانوا مؤهلين لها فعلا، مع عدم توفر معاملة بالمثل، بتاريخ بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية إزاء الدولة المذكورة.
4. تنظر الدول المتعاقدة بعين العطف في إمكانية منح عديمي الجنسية، مع عدم توفر معاملة بالمثل، حقوقا ومزايا بالإضافة إلي تلك التي تؤهلهم لها الفقرتان 2 و 3، وكذلك في إمكانية جعل الإعفاء من المعاملة بالمثل يشمل أشخاصا عديمي الجنسية لا يستوفون الشروط المنصوص عليها في الفقرتين 2 و 3.
5. تنطبق جميع أحكام الفقرتين 2 و 3 علي الحقوق والمزايا المذكورة في المواد 13 و 18 و 19 و 21 و 22 من هذه الاتفاقية كما تنطبق علي الحقوق والمزايا التي لا تنص عليها هذه الاتفاقية.
المادة 8
الإعفاء من التدابير الاستثنائية
حين يتعلق الأمر بالتدابير الاستثنائية التي يمكن أن تتخذ ضد أشخاص أو ممتلكات أو مصالح مواطني دولة أجنبية معينة، حاليين أو سابقين، تمتنع الدولة المتعاقدة عن تطبيق هذه التدابير علي أي شخص عديم الجنسية لمجرد كونه قد حمل سابقا هذه الجنسية. وعلي الدول المتعاقدة التي لا تستطيع بمقتضى تشريعها تطبيق المبدأ العام المنصوص عليه في هذه المادة أن تقوم، في الحالات المناسبة، بمنح إعفاءات لمثل هؤلاء الأشخاص عديمي الجنسية.
المادة 9
التدابير المؤقتة
ليس في أي من أحكام هذه الاتفاقية ما يمنع دولة متعاقدة، في زمن الحرب أو في غيره من الظروف الخطيرة والاستثنائية، من أن تتخذ مؤقتا من التدابير، بحق شخص معين، ما تعتبره أساسيا لأمنها القومي، ريثما يثبت لتلك الدولة المتعاقدة أن هذا الشخص عديم الجنسية بالفعل وأن الإبقاء علي تلك التدابير ضروري في حالته لصالح أمنها القومي.
المادة 10
استمرارية الإقامة
1. حين يكون شخص عديم الجنسية قد أبعد قسرا خلال الحرب العالمية الثانية ونقل إلي أرض دولة متعاقدة، ويكون مقيما فيها، تعتبر فترة مكوثه القسري هذه بمثابة إقامة شرعية في أرض هذه الدولة.
2. حين يكون شخص عديم الجنسية قد أبعد قسرا أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية عن أرض دولة متعاقدة، ثم عاد إليها قبل بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية ليتخذ مقاما فيها، تعتبر فترتا إقامته السابقة واللاحقة لهذا الإبعاد القسري، من أجل أية أغراض تتطلب إقامة غير منقطعة، بمثابة فترة واحدة غير منقطعة.
المادة 11
البحارة عديمو الجنسية
في حالة عديمي الجنسية الذين يعملون بصورة منتظمة كأعضاء في طاقم سفينة ترفع علم دولة متعاقدة، تنظر هذه الدولة بعين العطف في إمكانية السماح لعديمي الجنسية هؤلاء بالاستقرار في أرضها وتزويدهم بوثائق سفر، أو في قبولهم مؤقتا علي أرضها تسهيلا، علي الخصوص، لاستقرارهم في بلد آخر.

الفصل الثاني: الوضع القانوني
المادة 12
الأحوال الشخصية
1. تخضع الأحوال الشخصية لعديم الجنسية لقانون بلد موطنه، أو لقانون بلد إقامته إذا لم يكن له موطن.
2. تحترم الدولة المتعاقدة حقوق عديم الجنسية المكتسبة والناجمة عن أحواله الشخصية، ولا سيما الحقوق المرتبطة بالزواج، علي أن يخضع ذلك عند الاقتضاء لاستكمال الشكليات المنصوص عليها في قوانين تلك الدولة، ولكن شريطة أن يكون الحق المعني واحد من الحقوق التي كان سيعترف بها تشريع الدولة المذكورة لو لم يصبح صاحبه شخصا عديم الجنسية.
المادة 13
ملكية الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة
تمنح الدولة المتعاقدة عديم الجنسية أفضل معاملة ممكنة، لا تكون في أي حال أدني رعاية من تلك الممنوحة، في نفس الظروف، للأجانب عامة، في ما يتعلق باحتياز الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة والحقوق الأخرى المرتبطة بها، وبالإيجار وغيره من العقود المتصلة بملكية الأموال المنقولة وغير المنقولة.
المادة 14
الحقوق الفنية والملكية الصناعية
في مجال حماية الملكية الصناعية، كالاختراعات والتصاميم أو النماذج والعلامات المسجلة والأسماء التجارية، وفي مجال حماية الحقوق علي الأعمال الأدبية والفنية والعلمية، يمنح عديم الجنسية في بلد إقامته المعتادة نفس الحماية الممنوحة لمواطني ذلك البلد، ويمنح في إقليم أي من الدول المتعاقدة الأخرى نفس الحماية الممنوحة في ذلك الإقليم لمواطني بلد إقامته المعتادة.
المادة 15
حق الانتماء للجمعيات
تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها، بصدد الجمعيات غير السياسية وغير المستهدفة الربح والنقابات المهنية، أفضل معاملة ممكنة تمنح، في نفس الظروف، لمواطني بلد أجنبي.
المادة 16
حق التقاضي أمام المحاكم
1. يكون لكل شخص عديم الجنسية، علي أراضي جميع الدول المتعاقدة، حق التقاضي الحر أمام المحاكم.
2. يتمتع كل شخص عديم الجنسية، في الدولة المتعاقدة محل إقامته المعتادة، بنفس المعاملة التي يتمتع بها المواطن من حيث حق التقاضي أمام المحاكم، بما في ذلك المساعدة القضائية والإعفاء من ضمان أداء المحكوم به.
3. في ما يتعلق بالأمور التي تتناولها الفقرة 2، يمنح عديم الجنسية، في غير بلد إقامته المعتادة من بلدان الدول المتعاقدة، نفس المعاملة الممنوحة فيها لمواطني بلد إقامته المعتادة.

الفصل الثالث: أعمال الكسب
المادة 17
العمل المأجور
1. تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها أفضل معاملة ممكنة، لا تكون في أية حال أدني مواتاة من تلك التي تمنح عادة للأجانب في نفس الظروف، في ما يتعلق بحق ممارسة عمل مأجور.
2. تنظر الدول المتعاقدة بعين العطف في أمر اتخاذ تدابير لمساواة حقوق جميع الأشخاص عديمي الجنسية بحقوق مواطنيها من حيث العمل المأجور، وعلي وجه الخصوص حقوق عديم الجنسية الذين دخلوا أراضيها بمقتضى برامج لجلب اليد العاملة أو خطط لاستقدام مهاجرين.
المادة 18
العمل الحر
تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها أفضل معاملة ممكنة، لا تكون في أي حال أقل رعاية من تلك الممنوحة للأجانب عامة في نفس الظروف، في ما يتعلق بالحق في ممارسة عمل لحسابهم الخاص في الزراعة والصناعة والحرف اليدوية والتجارة، وكذلك في إنشاء شركات تجارية وصناعية.
المادة 19
المهن الحرة
تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها، إذا كانوا يحملون شهادات معترفا بها من قبل السلطات المختصة في الدولة ويرغبون في ممارسة مهنة حرة، أفضل معاملة ممكنة، علي ألا تكون في أي حال أقل رعاية من تلك الممنوحة للأجانب عامة في نفس الظروف.

الفصل الربع: الرعاية
المادة 20
التوزيع المقنن
حيثما وجد نظام تقنين ينطبق علي عموم السكان ويخضع له التوزيع العمومي للمنتجات غير المتوفرة بالقدر الكافي، يعامل عديمو الجنسية معاملة المواطنين.
المادة 21
الإسكان
فيما يخص الإسكان، وبقدر ما يكون هذا الموضوع خاضعا للقوانين أو الأنظمة أو خاضعا لإشراف السلطة العامة، تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها أفضل معاملة ممكنة، علي ألا تكون في أي حال أقل من تلك الممنوحة للأجانب عامة في نفس الظروف.
المادة 22
التعليم الرسمي
1. تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية نفس المعاملة الممنوحة لمواطنيها في ما يخص التعليم الأولي.
2. تمنح الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية أفضل معاملة ممكنة، علي ألا تكون في أي حال من الأحوال أقل رعاية من تلك الممنوحة للأجانب عامة في نفس الظروف، في ما يخص فروع التعليم غير الأولي، وخاصة علي صعيد متابعة الدراسة، والاعتراف بالمصدقات والشهادات المدرسية والدرجات العلمية الممنوحة في الخارج، والإعفاء من الرسوم والتكاليف، وتقديم المنح الدراسية.
المادة 23
الإغاثة العامة
تعامل الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها معاملتها لمواطنيها في مجال الإغاثة والمساعدة العامة.
المادة 24
تشريع العمل والضمان الاجتماعي
1. تعامل الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها معاملتها لمواطنيها في ما يخص الشؤون التالية:
(أ) في حدود كون هذه الشؤون خاضعة للقوانين والأنظمة أو لإشراف السلطات الإدارية: الأجر بما فيه الإعانات العائلية إذا كانت تشكل جزءا من الأجر، وساعات العمل، والترتيبات الخاصة بساعات العمل الإضافية، والاجازات المدفوعة الأجر، والقيود علي العمل في المنزل، والحد الأدنى لسن العمل، والتلمذة والتدريب المهني، وعمل النساء والأحداث، والاستفادة من المزايا التي توفرها عقود العمل الجماعية،
(ب) الضمان الاجتماعي (الأحكام القانونية الخاصة بإصابات العمل والأمراض المهنية والأمومة والمرض والعجز والشيخوخة والوفاة والبطالة والأعباء العائلية، وأية طوارئ أخري تنص القوانين والأنظمة علي جعلها مشمولة بنظام الضمان الاجتماعي)، رهنا بالقيود التي قد تفرضها:
"1" ترتيبات ملائمة تهدف للحفاظ علي الحقوق المكتسبة أو التي هي قيد الاكتساب،
"2" قوانين أو أنظمة خاصة ببلد الإقامة قد تفرض أحكاما خاصة بشأن الإعانة الحكومية الكلية أو الجزئية المدفوعة بكاملها من الأموال العامة، وبشأن الإعانات المدفوعة للأشخاص الذين لا يستوفون شروط المساهمة المفروضة لمنح راتب تقاعدي عادي.
2. إن حق التعويض عن وفاة شخص عديم الجنسية بنتيجة إصابة عمل أو مرض مهني لا يتأثر بوقوع مكان إقامة المتسحق خارج إقليم الدولة المتعاقدة.
3. تجعل الدول المتعاقدة المزايا الناجمة عن الاتفاقات التي عقدتها أو التي يمكن أن تعقدها، والخاصة بالحفاظ علي الحقوق المكتسبة أو التي هي قيد الاكتساب علي صعيد الضمان الاجتماعي، شاملة لعديمي الجنسية، دون أن يرتهن ذلك إلا باستيفاء عديم الجنسية للشروط المطلوبة من مواطني الدول الموقعة علي الاتفاقات المعنية.
4. تنظر الدول المتعاقدة بعين العطف في إمكانية جعل الاتفاقات المماثلة، النافذة المفعول أو التي قد تصبح نافذة المفعول بين هذه الدول المتعاقدة ودول غير متعاقدة، بقدر الإمكان، شاملة لعديمي الجنسية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس: التدابير الإدارية
المادة 25
المساعدة الإدارية
1. عندما يكون من شأن ممارسة عديم الجنسية حقا له أن تتطلب عادة مساعدة سلطات بلد أجنبي يتعذر عليه الرجوع إليها، تعمل الدول المتعاقدة التي يقيم عديم الجنسية علي أراضيها علي تأمين هذه المساعدة من قبل سلطاتها ذاتها.
2. تصدر السلطة أو السلطات المذكورة في الفقرة 1 لعديمي الجنسية، أو تستصدر لهم بإشرافها، الوثائق أو الشهادات التي يجري إصدارها للأجنبي، عادة، من قبل سلطاته الوطنية أو بواسطتها.
3. تقوم الوثائق أو الشهادات الصادرة علي هذا النحو مقام الصكوك الرسمية التي تسلم للأجانب من قبل سلطاتهم الوطنية أو بواسطتها، وتظل معتمدة ما لم يثبت عدم صحتها.
4. رهنا بالحالات التي يمكن أن يستثني فيها المعوزون، يجوز استيفاء رسوم لقاء الخدمات المذكورة في هذه المادة، ولكن ينبغي أن تكون هذه الرسوم معتدلة ومتكافئة مع ما يفرض علي المواطنين من رسوم لقاء الخدمات المماثلة.
5. لا تمس أحكام هذه المادة بالمادتين 27 و 28.
المادة 26
حرية التنقل
تمنح كل الدول المتعاقدة عديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها حق اختيار محل إقامتهم والتنقل الحر ضمن أراضيها، علي أن يكون ذلك رهنا بأية أنظمة تنطبق علي الأجانب عامة في نفس الظروف.
المادة 27
بطاقات الهوية
تصدر الدول المتعاقدة بطاقة هوية شخصية لكل شخص عديم الجنسية موجود في إقليمها لا يملك وثيقة سفر صالحة.
المادة 28
وثائق السفر
تصدر الدول المتعاقدة لعديمي الجنسية المقيمين بصورة نظامية في إقليمها وثائق سفر لتمكينهم من السفر إلي خارج هذا الإقليم، ما لم تتطلب خلاف ذلك أسباب قاهرة تتصل بالأمن الوطني أو النظام العام. وتنطبق أحكام ملحق هذه الاتفاقية بصدد الوثائق المذكورة. وللدول المتعاقدة إصدار وثيقة سفر من هذا النوع لكل شخص آخر عديم الجنسية يوجد فيها. وعليها خصوصا أن تنظر بعين العطف إلي اصدرا وثيقة سفر من هذا النوع لمن يتعذر عليهم الحصول علي وثيقة سفر من بلد إقامتهم النظامية من عديمي الجنسية الموجودين في إقليمها.
المادة 29
الأعباء الضريبية
1. تمتنع الدول المتعاقدة عن تحميل عديمي الجنسية أية أعباء أو رسوم أو ضرائب، أيا كانت تسميتها، تغاير أو تفوق تلك المستوفاة أو التي قد يصار إلي استيفائها في أحوال مماثلة.
2. ليس في أحكام الفقرة السابقة ما يحول دون أن تطبق علي عديمي الجنسية القوانين والأنظمة المتعلقة بالرسوم المتصلة بإصدار الوثائق الإدارية، بما فيها بطاقات الهوية.
المادة 30
نقل الموجودات
1. تسمح الدول المتعاقدة لعديمي الجنسية، وفقا لقوانينها وأنظمتها، بنقل ما حملوه إلي أرضها من موجودات إلي بلد آخر سمح لهم بالانتقال إليه بقصد الاستقرار فيه.
2. تنظر الدول المتعاقدة بعين العطف إلي الطلبات التي يقدمها عديمو الجنسية للسماح لهم بنقل أي موجودات أخري لهم، أينما وجدت، يحتاجون إليها للاستقرار في بلد آخر سمح لهم بالانتقال إليه.
المادة 31
الطرد
1. لا تطرد الدولة المتعاقدة شخصا عديم الجنسية موجودا في إقليمها بصورة نظامية إلا لأسباب تتعلق بالأمن الوطني أو النظام العام.
2. لا ينفذ طرد مثل هذا الشخص إلا تطبيقا لقرار متخذ وفقا للأصول الإجرائية التي ينص عليها القانون. ويجب أن يسمح لعديم الجنسية، ما لم تتطلب خلاف ذلك أسباب قاهرة تتصل بالأمن الوطني، بأن يقدم بينات لإثبات براءته، وبأن يمارس حق الاستئناف ويكون له وكيل يمثله لهذا الغرض أمام سلطة مختصة أو أمام شخص أو أكثر معينين خصيصا من قبل السلطة المختصة.
3. تمنح الدول المتعاقدة مثل هذا الشخص العديم الجنسية مهلة معقولة ليلتمس خلالها قبوله بصورة نظامية في بلد آخر. وتحتفظ الدولة المتعاقدة بحقها في أن تطبق، خلال هذه المهلة، ما تراه ضروريا من التدابير الداخلية.
المادة 32
التجنس
تسهل الدول المتعاقدة بقدر الإمكان استيعاب عديمي الجنسية ومنحهم جنسيتها، وتبذل علي الخصوص كل ما في وسعها لتعجيل إجراءات التجنس وتخفيض أعباء ورسوم هذه الإجراءات إلي أدني حد ممكن.

الفصل السادس: أحكام عامة
المادة 33
المعلومات التي تتناول التشريع الوطني
تقوم الدول المتعاقدة بإعلام الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بما قد تعتمده من قوانين وأنظمة لكفالة تطبيق هذه الاتفاقية.
المادة 34
تسوية المنازعات
كل نزاع ينشأ بين أطراف هذه الاتفاقية حول تفسيرها أو تطبيقها، ويتعذر حله بطريقة أخري، يحال إلي محكمة العدل الدولية بناء علي طلب أي من الأطراف في النزاع.
المادة 35
التوقيع والتصديق والانضمام
1. تعرض هذه الاتفاقية للتوقيع في مقر الأمم المتحدة حتى 31 كانون الأول/ديسمبر 1955.
2. وتستطيع أن توقع عليها:
(أ) أية دولة عضو في الأمم المتحدة،
(ب) أية دولة أخري غير عضو دعيت لحضور مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة المعني بوضع عديمي الجنسية،
(ج) أية دولة تكون الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة قد دعتها إلي التوقيع أو الانضمام.
3. تخضع هذه الاتفاقية للتصديق. وتودع صكوك التصديق لدي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
4. للدول المشار إليها في الفقرة 2 من هذه المادة أن تنضم إلي هذه الاتفاقية. ويقع الانضمام بإيداع صك انضمام لدي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
المادة 36
بند الانطباق الإقليمي
1. لأية دولة، عند التوقيع أو التصديق أو الانضمام، أن تعلن أن هذه الاتفاقية ستشمل جميع الأقاليم التي تمثلها علي الصعيد الدولي أو واحد أو أكثر منها. ويبدأ سريان مفعول هذا الإعلان في تاريخ بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية إزاء الدولة المعنية.
2. وفي أي وقت آخر بعد ذلك يتم توسيع نطاق شمول هذه الاتفاقية بإشعار يوجه إلي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ويصبح ساري المفعول ابتداء من اليوم التسعين الذي يلي استلام الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة هذا الإشعار، أو من تاريخ بدء نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية إزاء الدول المعنية، أيهما جاء لاحقا.
3. وفي ما يتعلق بالأقاليم التي لا يوسع نطاق الاتفاقية، لجعله شاملا لها، عند التوقيع أو التصديق أو الانضمام، تنظر كل دولة معنية في إمكانية اتخاذ الخطوات اللازمة لجعل انطباق هذه الاتفاقية شاملا لها بعد الحصول، عند اقتضاء ذلك لأسباب دستورية، علي موافقة حكوماتها.
المادة 37
بند الدولة الاتحادية
حين تكون الدولة اتحادية أو غير مركزية، تطبق الأحكام التالية:
(أ) في ما يتعلق بمواد هذه الاتفاقية التي تقع ضمن الولاية التشريعية للسلطة التشريعية الاتحادية، تكون التزامات الحكومة الاتحادية، ضمن هذا النطاق، نفس التزامات الأطراف التي ليست دولا اتحادية،
(ب) وفي ما يتعلق بمواد هذه الاتفاقية التي تقع ضمن الولاية التشريعية لمختلف الدول أو الولايات أو المقاطعات المكونة للاتحاد وغير الملزمة، وفقا للنظام الدستوري لهذا الاتحاد، باتخاذ إجراءات تشريعية، تقوم الحكومة الاتحادية في أقرب وقت ممكن بإحالة هذه المواد، مع توصية إيجابية، إلي السلطات المختلفة في هذه الدول أو الولايات أو المقاطعات،
(ج) تزود الدولة الاتحادية الطرف في هذه الاتفاقية أية دولة متعاقدة أخري تطلب ذلك عن طريق الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ببيان عن الأحكام القانونية والممارسات المعمول بها في الاتحاد والوحدات المكونة له بشأن أي حكم من أحكام هذه الاتفاقية، مبينة مدي المفعول الذي أعطي له بإجراء تشريعي أو بإجراء آخر.
المادة 38
التحفظات
1. لأية دولة، عند التوقيع أو التصديق أو الانضمام، حق إبداء تحفظات بشأن أية مواد في الاتفاقية غير المواد 1 و 3 و 4 و 16 (1) و 33 إلي 42 بما في ذلك المادة الأخيرة.
2. لأي دولة أبدت تحفظا وفقا للفقرة 1 من هذه المادة أن تسحب تحفظها في أي حين برسالة موجهة إلي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
المادة 39
بدء النفاذ
1. يبدأ نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية في اليوم التسعين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع صك التصديق أو الانضمام السادس.
2. أما الدولة التي تصدق الاتفاقية أو تنضم إليها بعد إيداع صك التصديق أو الانضمام السادس فيبدأ نفاذ الاتفاقية إزاءها في اليوم التسعين الذي يلي تاريخ إيداع هذه الدولة صك تصديقها أو انضمامها.
المادة 40
الانسحاب
1. لأي دولة متعاقدة أن تنسحب من هذه الاتفاقية في أي حين بإشعار موجه إلي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2. يبدأ سريان مفعول هذا الانسحاب إزاء الدولة المتعاقدة بعد مرور عام علي تاريخ استلام الأمين العام الإشعار الذي يرد فيه قرار الانسحاب.
3. لأية دولة أصدرت أعلانا أو إشعارا وفقا للمادة 36 أن تعلن في أي حين، بإشعار موجه إلي الأمين العام، أن هذه الاتفاقية ستتوقف عن شمول إقليم ما بعد سنة من تاريخ استلام الأمين العام لهذا الإشعار.
المادة 41
إعادة النظر
1. لكل دولة متعاقدة، في أي حين، أن تطلب إعادة النظر في هذه الاتفاقية بإشعار موجه إلي الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة.
2. توصي الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بالخطوات الواجب اتخاذها، عند الاقتضاء، إزاء هذا الطلب.
المادة 42
الإشعارات التي يصدرها الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة
يقوم الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة بإعلام جميع الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة والدول غير الأعضاء المذكورة في المادة 35:
(أ) بالتوقيعات وصكوك التصديق والانضمام التي تتناولها المادة 35،
(ب) بالإعلانات والإشعارات التي تتناولها المادة 36،
(ج) بالتحفظات ورسائل سحب التحفظات التي تتناولها المادة 38،
(د) بالتاريخ الذي يبدأ فيه نفاذ هذه الاتفاقية وفقا للمادة 39،
(هـ) بإشعارات الانسحاب والإعلانات التي تتناولها المادة 40،
(و) بطلبات إعادة النظر التي تتناولها المادة 41.
وإثباتا لما تقدم، قام كل من الموقعين أدناه، المفوضين حسب الأصول، بإمضاء هذه الاتفاقية باسم حكومته.
حرر في نيويورك، في هذا اليوم الثامن والعشرين من أيلول/سبتمبر عام ألف وتسعمائة وأربعة وخمسين، علي نسخة وحيدة تتساوى في الحجية نصوصها بالأسبانية والإنكليزية والفرنسية، تودع في محفوظات الأمم المتحدة وتعطي صورة مصدقة عنها لجميع الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة وللدول غير الأعضاء المذكورة في المادة 35.
_______________________
* حقوق الإنسان: مجموعة صكوك دولية، المجلد الأول، الأمم المتحدة، نيويورك، 1993، رقم المبيعA.94.XIV-Vol.1, Part 1، ص 872.

----------

